
Turkopticon - bookofjoe
https://turkopticon.ucsd.edu/
======
clairity
this makes the labor market just a tiny bit fairer but we have a long way to
go to fix the information asymmetries that affect every nook and cranny of
labor. fairer labor markets mean more stable societies through various
mechanisms, not the least of which is the more even distribution of power
(social and economic).

------
cevn
How much money can one make in an hour as a Turk? Has anyone tried it? I used
to click links and made a few dollars back in the day...

~~~
bookofjoe
97 cents/hour:
[https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/15/nyregion/amaz...](https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/15/nyregion/amazon-
mechanical-turk.html?action=click&module=Top%20Stories&pgtype=Homepage)

~~~
psychstudio
That article is a bit off the mark.

Here's a rebuttal: [https://blog.turkerview.com/writer-who-never-learned-to-
driv...](https://blog.turkerview.com/writer-who-never-learned-to-drive-works-
for-uber/)

------
otoburb
This is great. A Glassdoor employer/requester rating hovering scorecard with
the possibility to ping the HIT crowd for updates in realtime.

------
jszymborski
I'm curious to hear how ethical people consider MTurk. Between the $1/hr rates
and Amazon's union busting nature, this kind of stinks of abuse. That being
said, their probably should be a way to fairly hire folk for small "human-in-
the-loop" tasks.

